# Best Buy



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

There are currently no DirecTV receivers listed on Best Buys web site. Could this mean that they are getting ready to release the new H24 and HR24 receivers soon? The last time I stopped in the sales guy said that they were coming very soon.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I just looked so hopefully that may be a sign


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

I'm guessing it means Best Buy isn't going to be offering DIRECTV receivers anymore.

The Best Buy sales guys are clueless most of the time and just say whatever sounds good at the time.
Like when Nintendo Wii consoles were difficult to get they'd say - _*more coming soon*_.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

johns70 said:


> The Best Buy sales guys are clueless most of the time and just say whatever sounds good at the time.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176537


----------



## danielr83 (Jun 22, 2009)

My brother's friend is a Manager at Best Buy here locally and he said they are no longer going to carry D* receivers because they have had too many complaints about starting their contract over for 2 years.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Well thats effing peachy. So how are we supposed to get the HR-24's we want to add to our account?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I did read (don't remember where) that D* was wanting to take their receivers out of retail.

I figured the shoddy contract reup complaints was the reason. Regardless, Id sure like to know where I can pay $199 to get an HR24


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Once they are in general circulation, you probably will be able to get one at Solid Signal, Weaknees and possibly Costco.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Solid Signal has the H24 up for preorder, so I sent them an email asking about the HR24.


----------



## craig5571 (May 3, 2010)

i also talked to solid signal today, they told me they will the the hr24 and h24 as soon as they can, meaning when their supplier runs out of hr23's. i talked to the guy on the phone for about twenty minutes he seeemed very cool


----------



## TAG4 (Jul 28, 2006)

Just walked out of Best Buy in Greenfield (Milwaukee) WI (800PM CDT) and there were 8 HR22's on the shelf.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

If anyone knows of a dealer that has HR24's at close to the $199 price point, I would appreciate a PM.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was in a Metro Atlanta Best Buy this evening, and there were NO DirecTV receivers on the shelves...none. I asked, and was told that the only source for DirecTV recievers from now on was DirecTV themselves.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

In the Mayfield Heights, Ohio store (suburb of Cleveland), there were no Directv receivers on the shelves. There was a representative of Directv on site, at a table. I asked him when the new HD Directivo's were expected. He didnt even know what a Tivo was.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Avder said:


> Well thats effing peachy. So how are we supposed to get the HR-24's we want to add to our account?


www.solidsignal.com


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Was in best buy today....8 HD dvrs ($199) & 6 SD receivers ($99).


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

MartyS said:


> www.solidsignal.com


I found the H24 for preorder, but no sign of the HR24.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Avder said:


> I found the H24 for preorder, but no sign of the HR24.


Wait a couple of weeks until the national rollout... they should be there then, I would think


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jdgohus said:


> There are currently no DirecTV receivers listed on Best Buys web site. Could this mean that they are getting ready to release the new H24 and HR24 receivers soon? The last time I stopped in the sales guy said that they were coming very soon.


Maybe, or maybe not. 

I think the only way we'll know is when they show up on the website again. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Avder said:


> I found the H24 for preorder, but no sign of the HR24.


Solidsignal told me they'd not have HR24's until they were sold out of HR23's.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is entirely possible, although it may be coincidental.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Im just gonna keep checking 3-4 places everyday, and as soon as I can buy one, i will.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

elwaylite said:


> Solidsignal told me they'd not have HR24's until they were sold out of HR23's.


Do they have any idea when they will deplete their stock of HR23's? Something tells me that could be a long wait.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

No, he just said they would "probably" not get any until the HR23 stock was out.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Solidsignal told me they'd not have HR24's until they were sold out of HR23's.


 Sold out?! How likely is it that anybody would want to buy a new non-24 thisclose to release? Everybody is waiting for the HR24/H24 to show up at brick and mortar stores or online. If in fact SolidSignal is not getting 24s till 23s are sold out, hell will freeze over by then. Anybody with new non-24 inventory is going to be stuck with it. Just my $.02. Heck, my local Costco has had a stack of unsold HR22s for about a year now.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

jdgohus said:


> There are currently no DirecTV receivers listed on Best Buys web site. Could this mean that they are getting ready to release the new H24 and HR24 receivers soon? The last time I stopped in the sales guy said that they were coming very soon.


Best Buy salespersons, with very few exceptions, are clueless about the products they sell. One is better informed by using an internet search.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

solid signal has the hr24s as of today. Another thread here has that info


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Best Buy salespersons, with very few exceptions, are clueless about the products they sell. One is better informed by using an internet search.


Just for grins, I asked one who _insisted_ on trying to be helpful, "What is the Ethernet port for?" on a DirecTV box. She answered, "To update the firmware." :nono2:


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Just for grins, I asked one who _insisted_ on trying to be helpful, "What is the Ethernet port for?" on a DirecTV box. She answered, "To update the firmware." :nono2:


Yeah, I had one sales Skippy try to tell me that if the picture on a DVD is 16x9, it's hi-def. And this was a year before HD-DVD/Blu-ray came to market. I cut them lots of slack though. It's not their fault because they're just college kids trying to earn some money. The problem lies in the retail businesses paying them next to nothing and not giving them any real training and then expecting them to sell electronics that are a bit more complicated than asking if you want fries with the order.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

I ordered my HR24 from Solid Signal yesterday. The CS lady stated "we still don't have them yet and I don't know when that will be" so why then doesn't it state pre-order like the H24 once stated on the description?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmmm. That sounds weird, because I was charged right away and it says shipping in 2-4 days. Wait and see if it ships Mon-Wed.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Best Buy near me in Delafield has nothing for DirecTV on shelves. SP indicated they are not carrying DirecTV anymore and the remaining IRD's they had they shipped back to DirecTV.

The price tags left at the shelves included D12's thru HR22's, but again no product anymore due to DirecTV's new policy.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

codespy said:


> Best Buy near me in Delafield has nothing for DirecTV on shelves. SP indicated they are not carrying DirecTV anymore and the remaining IRD's they had they shipped back to DirecTV.
> 
> The price tags left at the shelves included D12's thru HR22's, but again no product anymore due to DirecTV's new policy.


Delafield Wisconsin? Wow, when I grew up in Waukesha in the 70's, Delafield wasnt big enough for a stop light 

Looks like DirecTv is going to just sell/lease through Solid Signal, and maybe Weakness. Of course, that could change when the DirecTivo comes out  Wonder if it had anything to do with the lawsuits claiming Best Buy didnt notify the leasees of the commitment?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

You should see how bad HWY 83 is now with all the stoplights......nothing timed right with all the stores.

You'd be shocked. Ski hill no more either. All trees now.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

But this isn't a _sale_ price, right? It's a lease, like leasing from D* itself? And the 2-year contract extension goes with it?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> Was in best buy today....8 HD dvrs ($199) & 6 SD receivers ($99).





MartyS said:


> www.solidsignal.com





Ira Lacher said:


> But this isn't a _sale_ price, right? It's a lease, like leasing from D* itself? And the 2-year contract extension goes with it?


Everything you find at these places will be a lease with two year commitment with the exception of the HR21Pro if you can still find one.


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

All HD-DVR’s disappeared from my local Costco a few weeks ago, went yesterday and their display model with all D* information was gone.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

My guess they are getting out of the leasing business. Many are confused about it and the recent Better Business 'F ' rating may weigh into it. 

When I had cable the local manager told me there very bad DVR's ran 800 dollars at their cost and they were truly junk at the time. This was some time ago about 6 years. 
I imagine the 199 dollar DVR's actually cost more than the 199 dollars to make. Not sure how much more but I would say at least double even being made in China. Direct recovers the cost in contract extensions and lease fees. Many don't realize this and it does cause confusion and irate customers.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

Well it does look like Best Buy will no longer be selling the DirecTV receivers. I received my HR24 today from Solid Signal.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like some posters here may be right - Best Buy removed the upgrade DirecTV section from their website. You can still order though, but that takes you to DirecTV's website.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Spoke with a CSR today and he was offering me a DVR at $99. Said if I could get an HR24, I would do it. Got the usual, we can't guarantee it, but it may be coming. Hope thats true. Then asked if I could go buy an HR24 and receive a credit and he said it might be hard since BestBuy and Costco will no longer be carrying them. 

Asked about purchasing it at Solid Signal and getting a credit and he said he couldn't do it. Told him I read on this forum that many others have done it. He said they are far and few between. So I just dropped it, since i really didn't want to add the $5/ mo any way. Will wait until my commitment is over in Sept and try again. Then I can send my HR22's back w/o penalty.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I had a Directv csr just last week tell me that if I wanted a HR24 I should go to Best Buy and get one 

I laughed and called her clueless (I know I shouldn't have said that but I couldn't help it). She got upset with me so I just hung up and called back for a new csr.


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

You know the first thing the CSRs ask for is your name. They have your account up on the screen while they are talking to you and they make notations about the conversation. So, be rude to one Directv representative if you need to be. But everyone you talk to at Directv will know about it every time you call for months to come. And I am sure that has some bearing on how you get treated in return.FWIW.

Gene


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Griff said:


> You know the first thing the CSRs ask for is your name. They have your account up on the screen while they are talking to you and they make notations about the conversation. So, be rude to one Directv representative if you need to be. But everyone you talk to at Directv will know about it every time you call for months to come. And I am sure that has some bearing on how you get treated in return.FWIW.
> 
> Gene


They must have their priorities out of what on what they put in the notes because when I need important info noted and referenced later, the notes are piss poor.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

D essentially subsidizes the cost of the new dvr when you reup for a 2year contract right?
so does this mean i'm "leasing" my iPhone? (or any cellphone) 
Seems to work without a glitch in the cell phone world, ie getting a vastly reduced price in return for a 2 year commitment.
or is this somehow different?
Dan


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> D essentially subsidizes the cost of the new dvr when you reup for a 2year contract right?
> so does this mean i'm "leasing" my iPhone? (or any cellphone)
> Seems to work without a glitch in the cell phone world, ie getting a vastly reduced price in return for a 2 year commitment.
> or is this somehow different?
> Dan


This has been beaten to death ad nauseum in numerous threads.

If your iPhone craps out after the warranty expires, will Apple or AT&T give you a new one for just shipping charges? Leased receivers are not a bad thing. In fact, during a service call to correct the grounding of my dish, the tech noticed the HDD on my HR20 was a little noisy and swapped it out for an HR24. Think that would have happened if I owned my HR20?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Best Buy salespersons, with very few exceptions, are clueless about the products they sell. One is better informed by using an internet search.


Being in the A/V industry, I rebranded and constantly refer to them as "Worst Purchase". :grin:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Being in the A/V indistry, I rebranded and constantly refer to them as "Worst Purchase". :grin:


Being in the consumer industry, I too rebranded them similarly.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump for a ok thread... 

Any Hx24s spotted yet?

I can fully understand why BB is not carrying receivers anymore. It is just so hard to read the tiny print on those big ole boxes. People just don't see it, it is so small, and they think they own it, and they put it on craigslist when they are done with it. I mean it is so tiny you can't read it in person, much less in a picture of it that you post in your craigslist ad 

Actual photo from actual ad below. I wonder if I should buy it maybe?


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Best Buys in my are have a substantial new Comcrap set up with Comcrap reps in Red Comcrap polo shirts in the store now.
I strongly suspect that D* will no long be on the shelves


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if Best Buy is still selling receivers?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure, but make sure to check out the buy/sell/trade section


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Does anyone know if Best Buy is still selling receivers?


No, they are not.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

Where can they be bought then? I'm waiting weeks for an installer to show up just for an H2x install...


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Amazon has the best price on these. $187, shipped.


----------



## JDookie (Nov 25, 2009)

I ordered one from Amazon last night for $199, and tracking info shows that it will arrive tomorrow by 3pm.


----------

